# Red on plastron



## rltwaddle (Apr 8, 2012)

What is this? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Possibly septicemia?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 8, 2012)

Yep. Have you got the betadine or chlorohexidine in yet? Still need a bet to do a culture on it and administer some antibiotics when it's at this stage. Is he still eating, not showing signs of lethargy yet? This is pretty serious for the future of his health and possibly his life if not treated soon.


----------



## rltwaddle (Apr 8, 2012)

Yea I got the betadine. He still eats but is kind of lethargic. I just hope the money is available for a vet trip.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 8, 2012)

It's worth it. When an infection like this gets to the stage of Septicimia it means it has made its way to the blood which will make its way to the organs and skin typically being fatal. You can turn it around though. Try your best to get hi
To a vet. For now scrub the wound 2-3 times a day to hopefully prevent it from spreading, even though it appears to be in the blood now.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 8, 2012)

Get him to the vet ASAP. He needs antibiotics. Also, be careful scrubbing. I have had tortoises with septicemia bleed between scutes. One tort girl was brought to me in really bad shape. I didn't think she was going to make it, but with antibiotics, TLC, and a lot of patience, she made it through. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## rltwaddle (Apr 8, 2012)

Goin to call tomorrow and start him with the betadine cleaning.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 8, 2012)

it shouldnt cost to much. just an exam and some antibiotics. keep doing the betadine scrub and keep it away from dirty or soiled substrate. in this case i would put him on a towel or a sheet so it can have a more rapid rate of healing.


----------



## rltwaddle (Apr 8, 2012)

Should I take out his substrate or put him in an empty tank that I had him in before?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 8, 2012)

He should be ok till tomorrow but I would put him in another tank that's clean.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vet, definitely. It probably is not a big deal for overnight, but a 'clean tub' may not be a bad idea- newspaper or paper towel substrate, a bit warmer than usual (only by about 5 degrees), minimal stress other than the treatment and maybe a preliminary soaking.


----------



## rltwaddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Took him to the vet today. He doesn't think it's septicemia or a blood infection. He thinks he MIGHT be an infection but unsure exactly. Didn't run any real test on him. Doesn't think there is any kind of shell rot on him. Just peeling and growing plastron. Said it could be peeling from roaming and crawling on things. Thought the red spot on his plastron could be from some kind or trauma or climbing on things and hitting the spot a lot. Something could have scraped between the growing plates and broke a blood vessel. 

He gave him an antibiotic shot to start and an every other day oral antibiotic. Said to continue with the betadine cleaning and the antibiotic until it starts to look better. Put it on his fav food and if he turns it down, then give it orally. He also said to make sure I give calcium with every feeding and not to worry about a water dish, just the soaks a couple times a week and make sure to dry him off good afterwards.

On my own behalf prolly start to feed him every other day to make sure he eats fully and not just a little bit. Didn't eat to much today, maybe from the stress of not being in his actual enclosure. Going to put him back in his normal home and not mess with him unless it's cleaning and soaking time.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds good. I would still be cautious about it being an opening on his plastron. Definitely keep the scrubbing up. I dont agree with his statement of calcium every day. You can over do calcium and suppliments in tortoises. lets hope he starts to improve soon.


----------



## Morty the Torty (Apr 10, 2012)

Does the "no water dish" concern anyone? Just wondering


----------



## rltwaddle (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't really agree with the calcium everyday, but could be because of his diet. It consists of store bought greens. Romaine, red leaf, mustard, collard, kale, store greens. Lol. Bought some seedling of rosemary, oregano, purple cone flowers, and marigolds and started them today. 

Probably just give him the calcium ever other day or feeding. Going to feed every other day now, ensure full eating. He said the water bowl (russian tort) wouldn't be necessary as long as I soak him a 2-3 times a week like I have been. Doesn't want the peeling on the plastron to get worse. Its still hard and growing, but it is peeling.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 10, 2012)

oh yeah i did miss that. I would disregard that. give your tort the option of drinking when it wants too. he most definitely needs a water bowl in his enclosure.


----------



## EricIvins (Apr 10, 2012)

That's shell rot - Septocemia looks nothing like that.......

Run your finger with some pressure along the growth line and it will more than likely squirt cheese out of the seams........Two courses of action here - You can either open it up yourself, and get it cleaned out; Or it will eventually break the surface itself. By that time, it may be really deep in the Plastron.........

Scrubbing it on the outside really isn't going to do anything for an infection underneath the Keratin. Shell Rot is usually a secondary infection to something else going on. I've never tried treating it directly with Anti-Biotics because of that. If the Plastron is "peeling", then it may or may not still have other shell issues going on. What you may be seeing is the primary infection having gone away, but the secondary still persisting.......


You really should post more pictures of the animal for a better opinion either way.......


----------



## rltwaddle (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think it's shell rot, it's hard all over and there's no soft tissue or smell to it or anything. Look at a few of my previous threads for better pics. I think the antibiotics will help with any infection that could be going on and the betadine will help keep it clean and clear up any possible outer infection. 

Even the spot that's red is relatively hard, his plastron is just as hard as his outer shell.


----------

